# Meklē produktu? >  Rozete ar slēdzi.

## Vikings

Vai kāds nav manījis tirgošanā rozeti, kurai būtu slēdzītis, kurš saslēdzas, kad tajā iesprauž dakšu? Un ideālā gadījumā, ja tas būtu kaut cik mitrumdrošā izpildījumā. Tas, ka tāda lieta nebūtu lēta - tas skaidrs.

----------


## abergs

Ja vajag 1-fazu nav gadījies tādas manīt.
Varbūt var izmantot 3-fazu - ja vieta un dizains atļauj - liekos kontaktus izmantot kā slēdzi...

----------


## Amazons

Man ir, bet 125A, 250A un 400A. Pēdējā sver kādi 14kg. Karoč neņem galvā - joks. Ja pa tēmu, tad neesmu novērojis ko tādu 2P+T 230V AC izpildījumā
Varbūt vari aprakstīt savu sāpi?

----------


## Vikings

Cik man zināms prasība ir tieši šāda, tipa lai saslēdzas kontakti iespraužot dakšu vai arī lai slodzes esamību/neesamību nosaka elektroniski, kas IMHO, nemaz nav tik vienkārši... Bet īsti neatradu variantus ar slēdzi.

----------


## Amazons

Vāciešiem kādu laiku atpakaļ bija modes kliedziens slodzes noteicēji (a her viņu zin kā pareizi nosaukt). Tika propogandēti zaļam dzīves veidam utml.. Tika lietoti privātmāju instalācijās pie kuras savukārt netika pieslēgti tikai dzīvībai svarīgas ierīces kā ledusskapis, signalizācija, klimatkontrole.

----------


## andrievs

Šķiet, ka Tev vajag šādu:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2080...ch/videos.aspx

Es kādu laiku atpakaļ (1-2 gadus) "izbradājos" pa I-netu, meklējot gatavu verķi arī uz 220, bet neatradu - varbūt šobrīd ir, bet vairs meklējis neesmu.
Nolēmu, ka uztaisīšu pats, kad atlaidīs no pašreizējā darba un tiešām būs laika pazāģē to, ko gribētos uzmeistarot. Nav jau nekas grūts.

----------


## Amazons

Jā pareizi, piļesosiem tak ar ir iebūvēta šitā figņa

----------


## mail0

Komunalkā kāds zog elektrību? Ir daudz veidi, kā to atrisināt pašrocīgi

----------

